# Grundmontage mit Pose?



## schakal1182 (2. April 2006)

An dem Teich wo wir heute waren, ist eine Auflage, dass eine Pose benutzt werden muß...

Jetzt habe ich heute mit einer Grundmontage gefischt - und die Laufpose sah schon etwas seltsam aus so gänzlich unaustariert...

Gibt es voll austarierte Posen für solche Situationen?
Oder gibts andere Lösungs- oder Verbesserungsvorschläge?

Montage:
--Laufpose--Laufblei--Gummistopper--Karabiner--Vorfach--Bleischrot--Haken

Der Gummistopper ist nur zum Knotenschutz am Karabiner gedacht.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

nee im Ernst jetzt !?
Pose ist ein muß...beim Angeln|uhoh:


----------



## schakal1182 (2. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

Äh dem widerspreche ich jetzt mal. Die klassische Grundmontage - z.B. für Aal - kommt ohne Pose aus. Die Schnur wird straff gespannt und es gibt eine gerade Linie zwischen (Lauf)Blei und Rutenspitze.

An zu merken wäre noch, dass ich eine Pose mit Öse verwendet habe - falls das wichtig ist...


----------



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

wie gross ist der see?
wenn du nicht weit werfen musst,kannst du doch auch so mit pose auf grund angeln.


----------



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

wie gross ist der see?
wenn du nicht weit werfen musst,kannst du doch auch so mit pose auf grund angeln.


----------



## allrounderab (2. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

wie gross ist der see?
wenn du nicht weit werfen musst,kannst du doch auch so mit pose auf grund angeln.


----------



## schakal1182 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

Nicht sonderlich groß. Vielleicht 30x30 Meter?...
Es ist nur so, dass die Pose liegt und nicht steht da an ihr kein Gewicht hängt. Bin am überlegen, ob vielleicht eine Styroporkugel ausreicht...
Obwohl da die Laufeigenschaften wohl eher mieserabel sind...


----------



## Marlow (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

Die tiefe soweit verstellen das du durch Spannung auf der Schnur die Pose aufrichtest, dann sollte es gehen


----------



## woelflein (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

ich würde einen vorbebleiten waggler benutzen, die stehem meistens schon ohne zusätzliche bebleiung, den dann frei über einen wirbel auf der schnur ohne stopper laufen lassen.


----------



## allrounderab (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

dann bleie die pose doch aus.ich verstehe dein problem nicht.
wenn sie liegt,so viel blei dran bis sie steht auswerfen,und sie stellt sich auf,fertig.


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

Den Stopperknoten für die Pose tiefer einstellen wie die tatsächliche wassertiefe und die Pose nur am unteren Ring befestigen. Nun auswerfen und die Schnur vorsichtig soweit spannen, das die Pose sich aufrichtet. Du kannst sie jetzt sogar als Bissanzeiger bewundern, nur wenn du die Rute aufhebst, legt sie sich wieder.


----------



## Pernod (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

@allrounderab

Mit Grundmontage meint er eine Laufblei Montage.Die kann er sich aber kneifen,wenn er die Pose ausbleien würde.Dann wäre es aber keine Laufbleimontage mehr.Du meinst sicherlich,dass er die Bebleiung (oder Teile davon) auf Grund legen soll.Was aber wiederum genaues Ausloten erforderlich macht.Er will aber keine Posenmontage.Die Pose ist nur zwingend vorgeschrieben.

@Marlow

Dafür müsste er einen Stopper verwenden,oder eine Feststellpose.
Ob er das will ist auch die Frage.Er besteht (bis jetzt noch) auf den freien Schnurabzug,damit der Fisch keinen Widerstand merkt.(Laufbleimontage)

Vorbebleite Posen gibt es von vielen Firmen in noch mehr Ausführungen.
Zb. von Drennan,Middy o.a.


----------



## allrounderab (3. April 2006)

*AW: Grundmontage mit Pose?*

ok alles klar,dann habe ich das falsch verstanden.sorry,tut mir leid


----------



## glgl (29. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe diesen alten Thread gefunden, weil ich mich mit dem gleichen Gedanken trage. Ich angele zwar seit 50 Jahren, aber nur noch selten und mir fehlt die Routine, so dass ich es schwierig empfinde, a) genau zu loten und b) immer die gleiche Stelle anzuwerfen, zB mit der Liftmontage.

Ich fische aber nun einmal liebend gern Pose.

Um sicherzugehen, dass mein Köder auf Grund liegt, gehe ich aktuell so vor, dass ich zumeist vorgebleite Waggler fische, die Pose so austariere dass sie optimal im Wasser steht und packe dann noch so viel Blei aufs Vorfach, dass die Pose in Verbindung mit dem Köder untergehen würde, wenn ich den Bodenkontakt verliere. Dazu reicht oft ein AAA, max. zwei.
Aber ich weiß dennoch oft nicht, ob mein Vorfach ganz aufliegt, oder - bei Verwendung von zwei Schroten - doch nur ein Blei, oder das Blei doch gar nicht aufliegt und nur der Köder usw. usw. Zudem treibt der Wind oft die - obwohl  versenkte - Schnur und damit die Montage weg usw usw.

Da ich wie geschrieben nur selten am Wasser bin, ist mir das alles zu mühsam und die Ungewissheit macht mich "kribbelig".

Da ich keine reine Grundmontage will sondern auf einen roten Punkt auf dem Wasser "glotzen" mag, würde ich gern ein kleineres Laufblei (10, 20gr Birne??, wahrscheinlich mit kleinem Anti-Tangle-Boom) nehmen. So sollte sichergestellt sein, dass ich definitiv unten fische, die Montage bleibt auch höchstwahrscheinlich am Platz und ich habe trotzdem meine Pose, auch wenn das Nachteile haben mag wegen der am Angelplatz direkt aufsteigenden Schnur, zB Schnurschwimmer.

Kurz gefragt: Spricht irgendetwas eklatant Wichtiges gegen diese Montage, oder sollte ich etwas Bestimmtes beachten?

Danke!
Georg


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2022)

Wenn du nach "float ledgering" googlest wirst du schnell fündig zu dem Thema.


----------



## glgl (29. Juli 2022)

Na super, ich habe alle möglichem deutschen Wortkombinationen gegoogelt, wie zB "Laufbleimontage mit Pose" , aber auf die Idee, es mal englisch zu versuchen bin ich nicht gekommen. Danke, ein erster Blick, es sieht schon gut aus!


----------



## glgl (29. Juli 2022)

Ja, passt - nochmal danke Prof!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (2. August 2022)

Vielleicht sollte man erst mal die Frage klären wie tief es an der Angelstelle ist, und wie lang die Rute ist, mit der gefischt wird. Dann könnte man sagen ob eine Durchlaufmontage oder eine Feststellmontage Sinn macht. Daraus ergeben sich dann vielleicht die nächsten Schritte. Gruß arjey


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (2. August 2022)

30x30 Meter..... und wie tief? Das ist etwas größer als meine Badewanne.... Ich würde hier gerne helfen, aber das ist irgendwie alles sehr daneben, sorry


----------



## hanzz (2. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> 30x30 Meter..... und wie tief? Das ist etwas größer als meine Badewanne.... Ich würde hier gerne helfen, aber das ist irgendwie alles sehr daneben, sorry


Schlecht gefrühstückt?   

Die 30*30 Meter beziehen sich auf die Anfrage von 2006 und sind gar nicht mehr Thema. 
Der Thread wurde nur aufgegriffen weil die neue Anfrage passt. 
Nix daneben


----------



## Floma (2. August 2022)

Da gibt es doch Posen mit einem kleinen umgedrehten Bogen unten dran, durch den die Schnur läuft und die sich über Spannung fixieren lassen.
Irgendwas mit "P". Hab erst neulich hier einen Threads dazu gesehen.


----------



## Blueser (2. August 2022)

Die meisten Bisse habe ich bei der Posenmontage im Mittelwasser oder knapp über Grund. Wo liegt das Problem, mit einem Lotblei die entsprechende Tiefe zu finden? Man kann sich ja auf der Rute mit Klebestreifen entsprechende Markierungen machen, um den Stopperknoten entsprechend einzustellen. Köder direkt am Grund bringt bei mir jedenfalls die wenigsten Bisse. Ist natürlich von der Bodenbeschaffenheit und Krautbewuchs abhängig...


----------



## glgl (2. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Der Thread wurde nur aufgegriffen weil die neue Anfrage passt.
> Nix daneben



So ist es. Ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht erst mal das Forum zu durchsuchen bevor ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnet hätte…

Und meine Frage ist zufriedenstellend beantwortet. Google und YouTube haben unter dem Begriff float ledgering alle Antworten parat gehabt.

Und warum ich es genau so machen möchte habe ich in meiner Anfrage auch dargestellt, wissend, dass es andere und sicherlich gebräuchlichere Methoden gibt. Aber das bleibt ja mir überlassen, selbst wenn ich so weniger fange als mit anderen Methoden.

Viele Grüße!
Georg


----------



## glgl (2. August 2022)

Floma schrieb:


> Da gibt es doch Posen mit einem kleinen umgedrehten Bogen unten dran, durch den die Schnur läuft und die sich über Spannung fixieren lassen.
> Irgendwas mit "P". Hab erst neulich hier einen Threads dazu gesehen.


Polaris und Locslide.
Bei beiden läuft die Schnur aber vom Blei eher gerade nach oben. Mit normalem Waggler kann man besser over-depth fischen. Gibts auch ein schönes Video auf YT zu. Außerdem braucht man keine speziellen Posen teuer kaufen, Waggler o.ä. sind doch immer vorhanden.


----------



## Astacus74 (2. August 2022)

glgl schrieb:


> Und warum ich es genau so machen möchte habe ich in meiner Anfrage auch dargestellt, wissend, dass es andere und sicherlich gebräuchlichere Methoden gibt. Aber das bleibt ja mir überlassen, selbst wenn ich so weniger fange als mit anderen Methoden.



Genau so und nicht anders, jeder geht seinen eigenen Weg und das beste "Wer fängt hat Recht" ich wünsch dir   Petri Heil 


Gruß Frank


----------



## geomas (2. August 2022)

Wer tatsächlich „Grundangeln” mit Pose will ist mit Locslide- und Polaris- Posen gut bedient. Das ist dann keine superfeine Angelei mit einem kleinen „Anker-Bleischrot” auf Grund, sondern richtiges Grundangeln. Wichtig ist dabei, ein nicht zu leichtes Grundblei/Futterkorb zu nutzen.
Praktisch: man kann etwas kräftigere Posenruten oder Allroundruten nutzen, braucht keine spezielle Feederrute.






Die Posen (hier ein Polaris-Float) sind relativ groß, die Handhabung simpel.





Die Locslide-Posen (links) funktionieren nach dem gleichen Prinzip, 
haben nur eine andere Art der Schnurführung.


----------



## glgl (3. August 2022)

Danke für die Ergänzung und Fotos Geomas. 
Ich habe wie von dir beschrieben kräftigere Posenruten vorgesehen, die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float, weil Zielfisch auch normale Karpfen sind (+/- 5kg). Dass das Blei durchaus schwer sein soll, war mir bereits klar, damit ein Fisch die Pose bewegt und nicht das Blei. Deshalb hätte ich 10gr eher als zu wenig angesehen und hab schon mal Bleie in 20, 30gr aus meinem Fundus rausgekramt. Passt das nach deiner Erfahrung für stehende  Gewässer bis 3m Tiefe und zumeist mäßige Strömung/Wind?

Danke!

Georg


----------



## geomas (3. August 2022)

Ich habe nur wenige Male mit der Polaris-Pose gefischt (in einem relativ tiefen See). Ich meine mit 10-14gr Futterkörben/Bleien, falls die Erinnerung nicht trügt. 20gr sollten genug sein, vermute ich. Als Montage würde ich ne einfache Durchlaufmontage nehmen, nur eben darüber die nach Anleitung aufgefädelte Pose.

PS: wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach eine gute/stabile Rutenablage, die abgelegte Rute sollte sich dann nicht mehr bewegen


----------



## glgl (3. August 2022)

Rutenablage ist klar, über die gespannte Leine wird ja reguliert wie weit die Pose aus dem Wasser schaut.
Ich werde es probieren.
Und hoffe es kommt so wie ich es erwarte//erhoffe.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (3. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schlecht gefrühstückt?


Jo, hast Recht, habe zwar gut gefrühstückt, aber trotzdem nicht richtig gelesen. Kommt manchmal vor, wenn man 6 Monate auf Angeltour im Osten war und dann versucht hier wieder einzusteigen. Mea Culpa


----------



## hanzz (3. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> 6 Monate auf Angeltour im Osten


Cool.
Schreib doch mal n Bericht dazu.
Hört sich gut an.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (6. August 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal n Bericht dazu.
> Hört sich gut an.


Tja Hanzz, da gibt leider für diese Reise nicht viel zu berichten, und wenn dann nichts gutes. Ich hab diese Tour schon mal vor einigen Jahren gemacht, da war noch vieles anders. Also, ich hab Freunde in Rheinsberg, das liegt am Grienericksee, erst der angrenzende ist der Rheinsberg See, alles nördlich von Berlin, in der Nähe liegt der Stechlin und die Havel, gestanden hab ich mit dem Reisemobil am Bikowsee auf einem Campingplatz. Ich bin seit 2004 mit dem Reisemobil unterwegs, früher nur im Urlaub und seit 2014 als Rentner, meistens nicht in den Ferien. Aber so schlimm wie in diesem Jahr war es noch nie. Alles total überlaufen, Lärm und Partys überall. So als wenn ganz Deutschland nun Camping macht, anstatt nach Malle zu fliegen. Ich muss noch sagen dass ich zwei Hunde dabeihabe, und deshalb vom Ufer aus geangelt habe. Ich konnte nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot raus und die Hunde so lange alleine lassen. März und April waren noch ok. Mit der Floatrute sind meine Zielfische Karpfen um 3 Kg, Brassen, Güstern, Schleien usw. Auch Rotaugen als Köderfische, falls ich mal auf Hecht oder Zander gehe. Es lief überall sehr zäh, wenig Bisse, und alles nur Kleine. Dann wurde es immer wärmer und eben auch heiß. Die Gewässer schrumpften, es gab oft stinkende Algenteppiche und zuletzt auch Wassertemperaturen um die 20 Grad und mehr. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Eigentlich wollte ich noch nach Polen, hab mich aber mit einem Reisemobil Nachbarn unterhalten der gerade aus Polen zurück kam und ähnliche Verhältnisse geschildert hat. 
Also ging es wieder nach Hause. Hier an der Ems geht's noch einigermaßen, aber am DEK ging bisher auch noch nichts. Die Temperaturen sind einfach zu hoch. 
Gruß arjey


----------



## hanzz (6. August 2022)

arjey schrieb:


> Tja Hanzz, da gibt leider für diese Reise nicht viel zu berichten, und wenn dann nichts gutes. Ich hab diese Tour schon mal vor einigen Jahren gemacht, da war noch vieles anders. Also, ich hab Freunde in Rheinsberg, das liegt am Grienericksee, erst der angrenzende ist der Rheinsberg See, alles nördlich von Berlin, in der Nähe liegt der Stechlin und die Havel, gestanden hab ich mit dem Reisemobil am Bikowsee auf einem Campingplatz. Ich bin seit 2004 mit dem Reisemobil unterwegs, früher nur im Urlaub und seit 2014 als Rentner, meistens nicht in den Ferien. Aber so schlimm wie in diesem Jahr war es noch nie. Alles total überlaufen, Lärm und Partys überall. So als wenn ganz Deutschland nun Camping macht, anstatt nach Malle zu fliegen. Ich muss noch sagen dass ich zwei Hunde dabeihabe, und deshalb vom Ufer aus geangelt habe. Ich konnte nicht den ganzen Tag mit dem Boot raus und die Hunde so lange alleine lassen. März und April waren noch ok. Mit der Floatrute sind meine Zielfische Karpfen um 3 Kg, Brassen, Güstern, Schleien usw. Auch Rotaugen als Köderfische, falls ich mal auf Hecht oder Zander gehe. Es lief überall sehr zäh, wenig Bisse, und alles nur Kleine. Dann wurde es immer wärmer und eben auch heiß. Die Gewässer schrumpften, es gab oft stinkende Algenteppiche und zuletzt auch Wassertemperaturen um die 20 Grad und mehr. Irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr. Eigentlich wollte ich noch nach Polen, hab mich aber mit einem Reisemobil Nachbarn unterhalten der gerade aus Polen zurück kam und ähnliche Verhältnisse geschildert hat.
> Also ging es wieder nach Hause. Hier an der Ems geht's noch einigermaßen, aber am DEK ging bisher auch noch nichts. Die Temperaturen sind einfach zu hoch.
> Gruß arjey


Ja schade, trotzdem danke. 
Deswegen mach ich immer frühestens Mitte September Jahresurlaub 3 Wochen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 77693 (7. August 2022)

Ich denke, das der Wassermangel und die hohen Wassertemperaturen uns zukünftig das ganze Jahr über Probleme machen werden. Als ich noch gearbeitet habe, bin ich auch immer im Januar Richtung Spanien oder im September /Oktober in Deutschland unterwegs gewesen. Heutzutage sind die Stellplätze auch dann am Limit. So macht das bald keinen Spaß mehr.


----------

